# Beamer geht einfach aus. Acer H6510BD



## F_r_a_n_Z (13. September 2013)

Hi,
wir haben uns vorgestern bei Amazon einen Acer H6510BD gekauft.
jetzt ist das problem das wenn wir den Beamer einschalten und kucken schalte der sich nach 6 oder 7 min aus.
wenn wir versuchen den beamer dann wieder anzuaschalten leuchter die blaue LED was "Lampenneuversuch"
bedeutet. des blinkt dann bissl und dann schalter die LED´s auf "Lampe versagt" um. aber der beamer bleibt bis er sich ausschalten kalt und die temperatur LED leuchtet nicht auf. also kann es eig kann kein temperatur problem sein. wenn man den dann weng stehen lässt geht er i-wann dann wieder. auch läuft er teilweise mal 2 st und dann wieder mal nur 6min.

woran kann das liegen ist da die birne schon kaputt oder welche ursachen gibt es naben der Temperatur.

mfg


----------



## Combi (13. September 2013)

zurück schicken..2 wochen gewährleistung..
ohne angabe von gründen zurück schicken.
kannst ja reinschreiben,dass der einfach ausgeht.aber behalten würde ich das ding nicht...


----------



## F_r_a_n_Z (14. September 2013)

ja hammer auch gemacht zurück geschickt und neuen bestellt


----------

